# schnee



## meditate (21. Dezember 2004)

ich brauche dringend hilfe. ich möchte zum fest noch ne weihnachtskarte machen. dazu brauch ich schnee. wie kann ich den am besten ins bild bekommen. ich meine, keinen rieselnden schnee oder schneeflocken, sondern eine schneedecke auf objekten


----------



## kirchel (21. Dezember 2004)

Kommt ganz auf die Objekte an.
Am besten du beschreibst mal etwas genauer was du machen möchtest.
Ich würde mal sagen wenn es sich um Text handelt, findest du sicher hier ein tutorial.

Andere Objekte sind da schon was schwerer, also ich würde mir im Netz Bilder mit Schnee suchen und die Bereiche die ich für brauchbar einschätze ausschneiden und in meinem Bild verwenden, wenn man diese dann bearbeitet sollte das schon ganz gut aussehen.

Wie du jetzt generel eine Schnee struktur hinbekommst kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Aber dazu gibt es sicher auch noch andere Themen hier.

Kirchel


----------



## meditate (21. Dezember 2004)

Kein Text. Es ist wichtig, in ein bestehendes Bild möglichst effektvoll Schnee reinzukriegen. Eine Schneedecke auf Dächer, Bäume und Wiesen


----------



## Xdreamer (21. Dezember 2004)

Mit dem Polygonlasso eine Auswahl erstellen, mit Weiss füllen...Zweite Auswhal erstellen eher im oberen Bereich deines Schnees und diese mit einem hellen Türkis füllen. Auswahl umkehren und den Bereich des Türkis ausserhalb deiner Schneeauswahl löschen.
Das Türkis bisschen Weichzeichnen und mit dem Radiergummi oder per Maske Bereiche schwächer machen damit das ganze bisschen unregelmässiger wirkt.


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. Dezember 2004)

Ahh, ich könnte mich ärgern. Gerade neulich war ich auf der Internetseite eines französischen (?!) Künstlers, der anhand eines recht ausführlichen Tutorials beschrieben hat, ein Grundstück samt Haus verschneit aussehen zu lassen.
Außerdem war auch noch ein Tutorial, zum Thema "Haus altern lassen", zu finden. Vielleicht erinnert sich jemand an die Seite und kann dann einen Link posten. Ich erinnere mich leider nicht mehr


----------



## GeHo (21. Dezember 2004)

@radde du meinst das geniale Tut von Seb4d.com, dass vor kurzen in wohl ziemlich jeden Matte-Painting-Forum zu finden war  

Hier gibt es noch ein zweites in dem Stil.


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. Dezember 2004)

Exactly !
Jetzt kommt das gute Ding aber in meine Favoritenliste


----------



## Leola13 (21. Dezember 2004)

Hai,

vielleicht hilft dir ja auch dies Tutorial einer Schneekugel 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## meditate (27. Dezember 2004)

ich möcht mich erst mal bedanken. das hat schon geholfen, wenn es auch eher für ein alleinstehendes haus geeignet war. ich wollte aber eine ganze kleine siedlung im schnee verschwinden lassen. vielleicht findet ja mal jemand ne möglichkeit, eine werkzeugspitze so zu kreieren, dass man damit einfach so über dächer, bäume, zäune usw. gehen kann.

die beiden erwähnten tutos sind wirklich klasse und ich werd sie mit sicherheit auch nutzen. vielen dank!


----------

